# Nano FOWLR



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Just started my cycling of my 10g skimmerless Nano tank.
Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions, with what to do next.
added fish food to start the cycle and will probably add a demsel next week to help with cycling

I have read the post by fkshiu, which is very informative.

Day 1:
10lbs of Live rock..(which i hope are still alive) 
10lbs of Pink fiji sand
Maxijet 1200 (with an aquaclear 70 coarse filterpad to prevent sand intake)


----------



## toytech (Sep 26, 2010)

Now is the time to hurry up and wait , toss in a peice of shrimp if you want it to cycle .Damsels are not good nano fish there very agressive and territorial so it would terrorise any other fish you added . Once the ammonia spikes and dropps add a clean up crew like 1 hermit crab 1 sand sifting snail and one algea eating snail , after all your parameters even out get a sutable nanao fish . Try looking at the nano forums online like nanotank.com for suggestions.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't use fish to cycle, salt tanks can cycle on their own as liverock contains living organism and house bacteria wait atleast 3 weeks before adding fish.

Seeing that you are new into the hobby I would research your fish extensively before adding them, a small tank cannot hold lots of fish without problems especially skimmerless you may run into bacteria problems like cyano.

Compatibility with fish is important and anyone that has kept salt tanks will tell you. 

Fish I would be looking at for your nano are:
True percula clownfish
Chromis
Firefish
Shrimp gobies
Cleaner shrimp or fire shrimp

And once your tank is more seasoned you may try adding a mandarin fish

I would say a max of 3-5 fish depending on size and make sure you do 25% water change weekly.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the pistol shrimp+ shrimp goby combo always appealed to me


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup... the idea of adding a saltwater fish to help cycling sounds expensive if anything  best to go with a piece of shrimp, or track down some pure ammonia at a hardware store (it's usually the cheapest brand).


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Yup... the idea of adding a saltwater fish to help cycling sounds expensive if anything  best to go with a piece of shrimp, or track down some pure ammonia at a hardware store (it's usually the cheapest brand).


Not sure if thats the cheapest,  I hear there's another cheaper daily free form (source of Ammonia), not sure if that valid for SW tanks, as it is for FW.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Read my sticky again - live rock is it's own source of ammonia.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Fish Whisper said:


> Not sure if thats the cheapest,  I hear there's another cheaper daily free form (source of Ammonia), not sure if that valid for SW tanks, as it is for FW.


I hate to sound really stupid but you are talking about urine right?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I strongly disagree with a mandarin in a 10g unless you have to good fortune to find one that is eating frozen foods because 10lbs of LR will not support a 'pod population big enough to feed it, but some of those other fish are good suggestions  

Are you near J&L aquatics? They have a couple of "nano fish" tanks that have some good small fish, just be sure to ask what they are eating because some of them are pod eaters too.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Don't use fish to cycle, salt tanks can cycle on their own as liverock contains living organism and house bacteria wait atleast 3 weeks before adding fish.
> 
> Seeing that you are new into the hobby I would research your fish extensively before adding them, a small tank cannot hold lots of fish without problems especially skimmerless you may run into bacteria problems like cyano.
> 
> ...


TY Tang D!
I start a list with but.. only clown on it so far


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> the pistol shrimp+ shrimp goby combo always appealed to me


Are those clean up crew?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

thharris said:


> I hate to sound really stupid but you are talking about urine right?


Bingo , Never tried though


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Keri said:


> I strongly disagree with a mandarin in a 10g unless you have to good fortune to find one that is eating frozen foods because 10lbs of LR will not support a 'pod population big enough to feed it, but some of those other fish are good suggestions
> 
> Are you near J&L aquatics? They have a couple of "nano fish" tanks that have some good small fish, just be sure to ask what they are eating because some of them are pod eaters too.


Just got back there,
They mentioned the same thing fkshu's post said that i missed , about LR producing its own Ammonia


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Reportedly there is not alot in human waste; pregnant women supposedly produce more though, so there is your free source.

LiveAquaria has a listing of species suitable for nano tanks and is a good place to look for ideas.

I am about 6 weeks ahead of you and doing a 20 long.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

darb said:


> Reportedly there is not alot in human waste; pregnant women supposedly produce more though, so there is your free source.
> 
> LiveAquaria has a listing of species suitable for nano tanks and is a good place to look for ideas.
> 
> I am about 6 weeks ahead of you and doing a 20 long.


any fish in yet?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

So far I have a six line wrasse and a flame hawk and am next going to finish off with a pair of black and white ocellarius clowns. Then wait a few months and start on corals.


----------

